# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  De Weg van het hart

## Felice

Er komt een tijd in je leven dat je het eindelijk door hebt... 

Als middenin je angsten en dwaasheid al je wegen doodlopen, en er ergens in je hoofd een stem het uitschreeuwt: GENOEG! 

Genoeg gevochten en gehuild en geworsteld om vol te houden.
En zoals een kind rustig wordt na een driftbui, beginnen jouw snikken af te nemen, je huivert nog een paar keer, je pinkt je tranen weg en je door je nog natte wimpers begin je met andere ogen naar de wereld te kijken. 

Dit is jouw ONTWAKEN 

Je realiseert je dat het tijd is om te stoppen met hopen en wachten op iets dat alles zal veranderen of op geluk, veiligheid en zekerheid dat in de toekomst naar je toe zal komen.

Je kunt je vinden in het feit dat hij niet de Prins op het witte paard is, en jij niet de sprookjesprinses, en dat in de echte wereld het niet altijd zo afloopt ( of begint wat dat betreft) als in een sprookje en dat de enige garantie van:

en ze leefden nog lang en gelukkig moet beginnen met JOUWZELF en in het proces van acceptatie dat een gevoel van sereniteit geboren laat worden. 

Je ontwaakt tot het feit dat je niet perfect bent en dat niet iedereen altijd zal houden, appreciëren of goed zal keuren van wie of wat jij bent... en dat is OK... Zij hebben het recht op hun eigen kijk en opinies.

En je leert dat het belangrijk is om lief te hebben en op te komen voor jezelf en in het proces van zelfwaardering ontstaat zelfvertrouwen. 

Je stopt met klagen en met anderen te beschuldigen van dingen die ze je aandeden ( of die ze juist niet deden) en je leert dat het het onverwachte het enige is wat je echt kan verwachten. 

Je leert dat mensen niet altijd zeggen wat ze menen, of menen wat ze zeggen en dat niet iedereen er altijd zal zijn voor jou en dat het niet altijd over jou gaat. 

Zo leer je op jezelf te vertrouwen en voor jezelf te zorgen en in het proces naar onafhankelijkheid is een gevoel van veiligheid en zekerheid geboren. 

Je stopt met oordelen en met naar anderen te wijzen, en je begint mensen te accepteren zoals ze zijn, en je stopt ermee om hun tekort komingen en menselijke zwakheden onder een vergrootglas te leggen, en in het proces naar vergeving is een gevoel van vrede en tevredenheid geboren. 

Je realiseert je dat veel van de manier waarop je naar jezelf en naar de wereld om je heen kijkt, dat een resultaat is van alle boodschappen en meningen die in je hoofd zijn ingebakken. 

En je begint alle troep te zeven, die je zelf steeds gevoed hebt, zoals hoe je zou moeten gedragen, hoe je er uit zou moeten zien, en hoeveel je zou moeten wegen, wat je zou moeten dragen, en waar je zou moeten winkelen, en waarin je zou moeten rijden, hoe en waar je zou moeten wonen en hoe je je brood zou moeten verdienen, met wie je zou moeten slapen, met wie je zou moeten trouwen, en wat je zou moeten verwachten van een huwelijk, het belang van het hebben en grootbrengen van kinderen of wat je je ouders schuldig bent. 

Je leert jezelf te openen voor nieuwe werelden en andere manieren van kijken. En je begint opnieuw naar jezelf te kijken en jezelf en waarvoor je staat opnieuw te definiëren. 

Je leert het verschil tussen willen en nodig hebben en je begint de dogma's en de waarden die je ontgroeid bent, opzij te leggen, en gedurende dit proces leer je instinctief of intuïtief te werken. 

Je leert dat het echt in het geven is, dat we ontvangen en dat de kracht en de glorie ligt in het creëren en bijdragen, en je stopt ermee je door het leven te manoeuvreren als een consument op zoek naar zijn volgende doel. 

Je leert dat principes zoals eerlijkheid en integriteit geen ouderwetse idealen zijn die uit de tijd zijn, maar dat het de specie is van de fundering waarop je je leven bouwt.

Je leert dat je niet alles weet; het is niet jouw taak om de wereld te redden en dat je geen varken kunt leren zingen.

Je leert schuld en verantwoor-delijkheid te onderscheiden en het belang van grenzen stellen en van het leren NEE zeggen. 

Je leert dat het enige kruis om te dragen datgene is dat je kiest te dragen en dat martelaren sterven op de brandstapel.

Dan leer je over LIEFDE. Romantische liefde en familie liefde.
Hoe lief te hebben, hoeveel te geven in liefde, wanneer te stoppen met geven en wanneer weg te lopen. 

Je leert om niet je behoeften of je gevoelens in een relatie te projecteren. 

Je leert dat je niet mooier, intelligenter, aantrekkelijker of belangrijker bent door de man ( of vrouw) aan je arm, of door het kind dat je naam draagt. 

Je leert om naar relaties te kijken zoals ze werkelijk zijn, en niet zoals je ze zou willen hebben. 

Je stopt ermee om mensen situaties en resultaten te controleren. 

Je leert dat mensen groeien en veranderen, en dat het ook zo is met liefde....

En je leert dat je niet het recht hebt om liefde te eisen op jouw voorwaarden, alleen om jou gelukkig te maken. 

En je leert dat alleen zijn niet hetzelfde is als eenzaam zijn.
En dat wanneer je in de spiegel kijkt je tot een overeenkomst komt met het feit dat je nooit maat 36/38 zult hebben en je stopt ermee om te wedijveren met het beeld dat je in je hoofd hebt en jezelf te pijnigen over hoe je hieraan kunt voldoen. 

Je stopt er ook mee om zo hard te werken om je gevoel opzij te zetten, dingen glad te strijken en jouw behoeften te negeren. Je leert dat gevoelens dat jij ergens recht op hebt OK zijn...En dat het je recht is om dingen te willen en te vragen om de dingen die je wilt...En dat het soms nodig is eisen te stellen. 

Je realiseert je dat je het verdient om met liefde, vriendelijkheid, gevoel en respect behandelt te worden en je gaat niet voor minder. En je staat alleen diegene toe die jou koestert en verheerlijkt met zijn aanraking...
En in dit proces leer je de betekenis van zelfrespect, en maak je dat eigen. 

En je leert dat je lichaam echt je tempel is.
En je begint er voor te zorgen en het met respect te behandelen.
Je begint jezelf te voeden met een uitgebalanceerd dieet, meer water te drinken, en meer tijd te nemen om oefeningen te doen. 

Je leert dat vermoeidheid de geest aantast en twijfel en angst kan creëren. Daarom neem je meer tijd voor rust. En juist zoals voedsel brandstof is voor het lichaam, is lachen brandstof voor de geest. Daarom neem je meer tijd om te lachen en te spelen.

Je leert dat voor het grootste gedeelte in het leven je krijgt wat jij gelooft dat je verdient... En dat veel in het leven echt een zelfvervullende voorspelling is. 

Je leert dat iets dat het waard is om ten doel te stellen, het waard is om voor te werken, en dat wensen dat iets gebeurt iets anders is dan eraan werken om het te laten gebeuren. 

Nog belangrijker, je leert dat je leiding, discipline en doorzettingsvermogen nodig hebt om succes te behalen.

Je leert ook dat niemand het helemaal alleen kan en dat het OK is om het risico te nemen om hulp te vragen. 

Je leert dat het enige waar je angst voor moet hebben de grootste roofridder aller tijden is: de ANGST zelf.

Je leert om middenin je angsten te stappen en er doorheen te gaan omdat je weet dat wat er ook gebeurt dat je er mee kan omgaan, en om iets aan de angst te geven hetzelfde is als het recht weggeven om op jouw voorwaarden je leven te leven. 

En je leert om te vechten voor je leven en om het niet te verkwisten door onder de rots te leven van dreigend onheil.

Je leert dat het leven niet altijd eerlijk is, je krijgt niet altijd wat je denkt dat je verdient. Soms gebeuren er hele nare dingen bij niets vermoedende goede mensen.
Bij deze gelegenheden leer je om dingen niet persoonlijk op te vatten. 

Je leert dat God je niet straft of faalt bij het beantwoorden van je gebeden. Dit is het leven. 

En je leert om te gaan met het kwade in zijn meest primaire staat - het EGO. Je leert dat negatieve gevoelens zoals woede, afgunst en wrok begrepen en doorgestuurd moeten worden want anders zullen ze het leven in je verstikken en het universum om je heen vergiftigen. 

Je leert om toe te geven wanneer je fout bent en om bruggen te bouwen in plaats van muren. 

Je leert om dankbaar te zijn en om troost te vinden in de vele eenvoudige dingen die we als vanzelfsprekend nemen, dingen waarvan miljoenen mensen op deze aarde alleen van kunnen dromen: een volle koelkast, schoon stromend water, een zacht en warm bed, een lange hete douche. 

Langzaam begin je verantwoor-delijkheid te nemen voor jezelf door jezelf en je doet jezelf de belofte om jezelf nooit in de steek te laten en voor minder te gaan dan als dat je hart wenst. En je hangt een wind carillon buiten zodat je naar de wind kan luisteren. En je maakt er een punt van om te blijven lachen, te blijven vertrouwen, en om open te blijven voor elke wonderlijke mogelijkheid. 

Uiteindelijk met een moedig hart en met God aan je zijde, neem je je standpunt in, je ademt diep in en je begint ermee om het leven dat jij wilt leven te construeren zo goed als je kan. 

~By Sonny Carroll~
Bron:
DE WEG VAN HET HART

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Felice,

Heel erg bedankt om dit hier op het forum te zetten!!!!

Ik heb het in één keer,met open mond van verbazing,gelezen...
Zo énorm herkenbaar en WAAR!!!

De eerste zin:'Er komt een tijd in je leven dat je het eindelijk doorhebt'...
Dat is mij een aantal jaar geleden 'overkomen'...ineens ging ik alles anders zien,bekijken,beoordelen en niet meer veroordelen!

Ik begon me neer te leggen bij mijn leven zoals het is;ik zag ineens veel meer dingen(de mooie en niet meer alleen de slechte)dan ik vroeger zag en maakte me ineens niet meer druk om futiliteiten en domme dingen,maar besefte dat DIT nu mijn leven is en dat ik het moet aanvaarden en er moet mee leren omgaan! Het leven is al zo kort en iedereen moet beseffen dat het kostbaar is en dat je het moet koesteren!

Veel zorgen,ergernissen en problemen zijn dan ook verdwenen en hebben plaats gemaakt voor rust en berusting!

Ik leef nu bewuster en rustiger en dat doet me énorm veel deugd!

Ik hoop dat je met het neerzetten hier van 'De Weg Van Het Hart' veel mensen zult raken en zult bewust maken van dingen waar ze (nog) niet bij hebben stil gestaan....Hopelijk worden vele ogen geopend en breng je hiermee anderen ook tot een 'nieuw bewustzijn' en leren mensen hierdoor ook om HUN WEG VAN HUN HART te vinden en te volgen!!! 

Ik hoop dat er veel leden zijn die de moeite willen nemen hier ook op te reageren;iedereen heeft een eigen visie op het leven en hoe hij/zij dit ervaart...en van die visies kan iedereen iets leren!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Jiooda

Lieve Felice, 
In antwoord op je mooie positieve stuk dit gedichtje.

Als je in nood gezeten!

Als je in nood gezeten,
en totaal geen uitkomst ziet.
Wil je dan nooit vergeten!
God verlaat jou zeker niet.

Als ik dacht aan dit mooie lied,
vulde mijn hart zich met verdriet.

Als ik aan deze woorden denk,
is het leven, één groot geschenk.
U redde mij uit grote nood.
ik was in handen van de dood.

U was het die nieuw leven schonk,
U gaf mij weer die levensvonk.
Die vonk dat werd een heel groot licht,
daarom, o Heer, schrijf ik dit dicht.


Tot Eer en Glorie van Uw Naam,
zal ik in Uw spoor verder gaan.
Niet meer mijn wijsheid en gezag.
het is van U wat ik vermag.

Uw dood, dat werd mijn nieuwe leven,
waardoor ik U mijn hart kon geven.

----------

